# just sharing my best so far wildlife photo



## tissa (Apr 27, 2012)

This was taken on a Sony alpha 230 and tamron lens (70-300 mm). I wish I could replicate it


----------



## fatmikey916 (Apr 27, 2012)

I like it a lot. very cool shot


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!  What a great shot.


----------



## Chayne (Apr 27, 2012)

So Cool wow!


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 27, 2012)

Truly stunning shot! That's one of those shots you just can't plan.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice catch.  

You should title it "Goose Under Glass"....


----------



## tissa (Apr 28, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> You should title it "Goose Under Glass"....


I titled it "swimming in crystal"


----------



## mjhoward (Apr 28, 2012)

The bad news is you've set the bar pretty high for yourself now!  Awesome shot


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

Wonderful capture! I have caught them with the water on their backs like that but never on their heads, very jealous ! Good job!


----------



## Bo4key (Apr 28, 2012)

Wonderfully sharp, great shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 28, 2012)

Providence has smiled down upon you.

Great capture!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the more interesting wildlife shots I've seen, great capture!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! This really is a great capture! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 28, 2012)

Outstanding, simply outstanding.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2012)

Mrgiggls said:


> Wow!  What a great shot.



Let me just say, Wow! What a great shot. A really beautiful moment!


----------



## nmoody (Apr 28, 2012)

The water on the head is simply amazing!


----------



## killbill (Apr 28, 2012)

Amazing! Nice shot!!


----------



## ambaker (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the best I've seen in a long time.  Excellent work!


----------



## sam7771 (Apr 28, 2012)

All I can say is wow amazing shot

you fail before sucsess


----------



## jaxx419 (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tissa (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you all! I got lucky with this one! May be some day I will be lucky again


----------



## Desi (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## theonlysteviet (May 30, 2012)

This is a really nice shot! I deffo like the glass effect ove the ducks neck!


----------



## theonlysteviet (May 30, 2012)

Wait....Thats not a duck...


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 30, 2012)

An excellent shot -- captured the moment and the effect very well.


----------

